# What should i put in my 4ft?



## xXFlying (Jul 15, 2019)

So recently my beloved blackheaded python passed away and while it breaks my heart i think the best thing i can do now is move on and stay positive. I have this 4ft x 2ft x 2ft enclosure with a sandy substrate and the heat mat under it. I still have the decorations and heat light ect. What should i put in it next? At the moment im on a budget but in 2 weeks ill be moving to my new house and after that i can spend whatever i want. Any suggestions?

EDIT === Yes, before someone points it out i know that the decorations are all over the place and thats because im about to clean it out.


----------



## Ella C (Jul 16, 2019)

What are you interested in? Snakes or lizards or other?


----------



## xXFlying (Jul 16, 2019)

Ella C said:


> What are you interested in? Snakes or lizards or other?


I know this wont help much but im interested in everything aha. My only other current pet though is my bredli hatchling.


----------



## Ella C (Jul 17, 2019)

Well, Bearded dragons, Bluetongue skinks, Shingleback, red-barred dragon, geckoes etc.
Don't know a whole lot about pythons, sorry.


----------



## xXFlying (Jul 17, 2019)

Ella C said:


> Well, Bearded dragons, Bluetongue skinks, Shingleback, red-barred dragon, geckoes etc.
> Don't know a whole lot about pythons, sorry.


I do like shingleback. Would I be able to keep them in my enclosure and would you be able to point me in the direction of any care sheets or info of them in captivity?


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 17, 2019)

You can keep most if not all carpet pythons in a 4x2x2 with a branch screwed from one end to the other!

It really comes down to what you like and changing it to suit their needs, for example you can keep an ackie but you would need to provide enough sand for them to dig aswell as giving them enough area to move around (utilising “stairs” and bricks and branches etc)


----------



## xXFlying (Jul 17, 2019)

Herptology said:


> You can keep most if not all carpet pythons in a 4x2x2 with a branch screwed from one end to the other!
> 
> It really comes down to what you like and changing it to suit their needs, for example you can keep an ackie but you would need to provide enough sand for them to dig aswell as giving them enough area to move around (utilising “stairs” and bricks and branches etc)


Ackies always did cross my mind as my friend has a little ackie. The only thing is, with the mesh top of my enclosure, would I have to alter that in anyway? To keep humidity in or such


----------

